# Rio's Transformation and some extra randoms *PIC SPAM*



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Rio sure has changed a lot in the 2+ months that I've had him. 

May...


















June...


















July...







(he's got a little tail damage from spawning)











I think he is gorgeous just like he is right now (which probably means he'll change again :roll

and just so I don't have to make two threads.. here are some randoms from today..
Lee (isn't he pretty! I can never get a full flare pic)









Freddie.. happy as a clam. He's finally found a length that he likes for his tail and when it grows too long he bites it until its the right length again)









Jane (formerly Angel) I changed her name because she looks so much like "Jane" from the Twilight Series.. see...


and fishy Jane...









Neptune.. I thought he was going to stop biting his tail but alas as soon as the thought entered my mind he bit again. He seems happy though so I'm happy.









Poor Eros. He's got horrible fin rot. I'm doing everything I can. *note.. he has most of his bottom lobe.. its just the angle that makes it look less*









I finally got my Eclipse 3 the way I want it. Eventually I'm going to switch to Eco-complete and plants but for now I like it. This will be Lee's tank once I give Alexander (pictured) to my Mom. It's a little dirty.. I took this before I changed the water.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha that girl of yours (Jane) almost had me cracking up! She looks just like the picture XD You have some gorgeous bettas there  My VTs keep biting their tails too :|


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. doesn't she?!?! When I first saw her I'm like.. "she looks really familiar".. then I went and saw Eclipse and I was like "hey.. that's my fish!" LOL.. her eyes are like the exact same color.. its erie.

When I brought her home my mom said she looked like a vampire fish... she sure does like her blood worms


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Rio is looking gorgeous.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love Jane. LOL! Rio looks amazing and Lee is SO pretty. I think Lee is my favorite.  No offense to Rio!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

haha.. Lee is one of my favorites now too. It's amazing how well he's colored up. I've seen pictures of him when he was rescued and he was just scales and bone and white! You can see pictures of him before at the other forum in the advocacy section.. you would think he was a completely different fish.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful fish! 
Rio really has changed a lot! Love his face!
Alexander looks like a red dragon? GORGEOUS!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Jane is just . . . disturbing. In a good way, lol. (Dakota Fanning is awesome.)
They all look really good! Especially Alexander. (I love dragons. )


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree she's disturbing.. there's something about the red eyes against the light body.. she's just creepy. My mom calls her a "Fishpire".. not so cute name for a fish vampire LOL


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

A fishpire... that makes no sense? It would be a vampire fish lol.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/mar08/vampire-betta.htmhttp://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...KYWglAfMrYD8Ag
You might want to be careful. :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

SOJ.. ROFL that is hilarious!!! I have to cross post this on my other forum.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

> A fishpire... that makes no sense? It would be a vampire fish lol.


...its fish and vampire put together. 
like Lion and Tiger = Liger
and Zebra and Donkey = Zonkey


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I know! I can't pronounce it well! It sounds like Fishfire lol. It makes sence, just not from my mouth.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

HI!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice fish, but I LOVE Rio!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

*Rio rules!*

Rio!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------

